# Hey mice buddies!(joke...)



## Hammy27 (Dec 8, 2012)

lool.. hope u guys like my joke! tehee.. so, for starters, my name is Jenny, I Have never had a mouse and joined this fourm for future info(as i plan to get a few), I have had 20 dwarf hamsters, I have a bunny, 2 budgies, and a hermit crab. and... yep, thats it!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Jenny.
Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Jenny.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hammy27 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everyone!


----------

